# Center console removal



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

I have a 2001 Sentra XE and am trying to remove the center console. How many screws are there and where are they located? Can anyone help me with this please?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

I've yet to remove it, but I know of only 3. One on the drivers side, one on the passenger side, and one in the middle below the parking brake, you have to have a small flat head screwdriver to pry up the small plastic cover. All three screws are phillips headed. I think theres two more beneth the entire console compartment, but I havn't looked. I didn't need to pull mine up when I wired in an interior/exterior toggle switch box I made using parts from a RadioShack, so I don't know if there are more than 3.


----------

